# Oil changes



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> Honestly, I also thought about ICE manufacturers with their "recommended" oil changes every 3mo/3k mi.


 The days of the road draft tubes and 1000 mile oil changes left us 60-some years ago.

6K changes were perhaps true in the late 70's and early 80s but nothing that I recall (including turbo engines) has been more frequent than 6K miles since the early 2000s. All my current cars have factory recommendations of 10K-12K/yearly for oil changes.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

My Honda Pilot just short of a year old and is still less than 10k mi got the “maintenance minder” notification twice already for oil changes. On our 2nd trip they recommended a trans flush 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You Chevy Volt has under 10k miles, and all but 100 of those miles have been all-electric. But now it wants an oil change.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> all but 100 of those miles have been all-electric


Does the vehicle track this or is it something that you are tracking?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Does the vehicle track this or is it something that you are tracking?


Vehicle tracks "oil life", probably based on a combination of engine hours and oil age.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Vehicle tracks "oil life", probably based on a combination of engine hours and oil age.


Yeah, I get that. I meant electric vs. ICE powered miles.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Yeah, I get that. I meant electric vs. ICE powered miles.


Oh. No, that was a WAG (third definition). The only time that we really used gasoline was driving it back from Maryland when we bought it. It's just used for local driving, which is almost completely electric.


----------

